# Memory card and D-70



## Hankm258 (Apr 28, 2010)

I use a D-70. Formatted a memory card in the camera. made 161 images which i could view on my camera LCD. removed a few images from the camera memory card. Remaining images viewable on the LCD as I scrolled through the images.

Inserted USB connector to camera to upload images to Bridge. Camera LCD displayed "No Images in Folder" (I know there are images. Went outside and photographed a robin and the images was viewable on the camera LCD. Tried to upload all images, including the robin images..."No Images in Folder." Removed card from camera and inserted card into card holder..No Imagesin Folder."

selected 3 other memory cards which contained images. inserted cards, one at a time, into camera. Display on all three cards "No Images in Folder." I know there are images on those cards.

Questions:

1, is this a camera mechanism problem?
2. card is authorized for use with Nikon and card was formatted in camera. Is this a card problem?
3. Three other image bearing cards did not display images on LCD and I got "No Images in Folder." message on the LCD.. What is the most likely problem?

This situation has never occurred previously. NOTE: recently I have had the LCD display "Format" or No Images" or "FOR" or "CHA" in the info area of the camera...I simply removed the card and returned it to the camera and the FOR or CHA signal disappeared. What is the significance of these "alert" readings?

Thank you for your help and consideration.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2010)

There are a lot of questions in your post. First off--how big is the memory card? I'm not sure what the maximum addressable memory card size is for the D70; the D70 was pre-8 gigabyte card....when it was made, typical CF card sizes were 256 and 512 megabyte, and 1- and 2-gig cards were considered "big". SOme earlier cameras of the D70 era were not Fat-32 compliant, and could not address memory cards larger than 2 gigabytes in size.

WHat image capture format are you capturing in? Some computer set-ups will not recognize Nikon NEFs as being valid image files. If your computer lacks the right software, .NEF files might well not be recognized by the computer.

I own a D70,and have for a number of years. I have run into the problems you are describing, and one odd issue I have encounered is that when the D70 hits the maximum allowable number of image files in a particlar automatically-generated folder, if there is not enough space, my D70 will NOT write the last file correctly, and will write a corrupted, truncated file in the original folder, then create a new folder, and will write the SAME-named file in a new folder, and that file will be compete and valid. This is what I think the problem might actually be--that the camera has written one,single bad file in one folder, and has rolled over to a new folder, and written the file fully and correctly. I'm not sure why this happens, but I have experienced this exact problem on my D70; perhaps the card has some bad sectors in it, and needs to be run through a disk repair utility. The camera will "see" the images, but my computer will not accept the images until I manually open the lower-numbered folder and delete the corrupted image file. Weird...

In the "old days" of the original Nikon D1, deleting images off of a memory card in the camera would sometimes cause problems. That probklem is probably not what the error is, but I do think you ought to look at the new folder issue,and if possibly your computer is set up to recognize NEF files; if you've been shooting JPEGs only for example, but have accidentally switched to shooting in .NEF mode, your computer might not recognize the files that the camera can "see" as valid files.

Another thing--when a card is used in a Canon camera, the D70 does not "see" the Canon-written file folders and images, so if you erase all or format a card that has been shot in a Canon body, it's possible that there can be less space available than you might think; if that space for new images is above the CF Card capacity of the D70, you might not be able to "address" the quote un-quote "top four gigabytes" of space on larger CF cards.


----------



## Hankm258 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Derrel,

The memory card I used was a San Disk 1 G that is compatible with the D-70. I was shooting in RAW. All previously upload images are in the NEF format.My computer is set up to recognize both NEF and JPEG files. As I mentioned this s the first instance of this type of issue since I started using the D-70 a few years ago. Unfortuantely, I don't know how to recognize a second file of good images..I am assuming since i did not format the memory card after the shoot and still took additional images that all the images are on the memory card somewhere or somehow. is that  correct assumption? Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2010)

This might be a dumb question, but exactly what folder is Adobe Bridge being directed to??? Is it possible that you accidentally aimed Bridge at another,previously-used folder? Has the D70 created another folder, as it will do automatically once the file names get 'so high', and is Adobe Bridge possibly still looking at the *prevously in-use* folder??? Could it be that issue? Is Adobe Bridge looking at the correct folder on the CF card? Is the capture folder set to be hidden? Is the D70 set to Display ALL Folders? (There's a zillion ways to mess things up with computers....)

One workaround would be to simply create a folder on your computer, and then drag and drop the files from the Nikon folder on the CF card onto your computer's hard disk, and then open the folder and look and see if there is an unusually small .NEF file located right at the tail end of one folder....like say a 896kb .NEF--that would be a too-small,corrupt .NEF file. This is circumventing the normal importing process, and just doing it the old-fashioned way. On my D-70,as I said, when the camera fills up one folder of images, it then creates a new folder, an the SAME file will be written a second time, in the new folder, and the full sized, untruncated file will be the size of a typical complete .NEF. So I compare just based on file size.

The symptoms you are describing are very similar to those I have experienced, but only within the past year or so. The first five years I never had the problem.


----------



## Hankm258 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I'll have to pursue your suggestions. Normally when i prepare to upload images to the computer, a dialog box appears andasks me what ation i would like to take: view as a slide show, open in Nikon transfer, opein in Bridge, etc. I always select bridge and it works. The issue this time is that the dialog box never appeared on the monitor to provide those options. That is puzzling also.Hank


----------



## Hankm258 (Apr 28, 2010)

I serached around and found a Nikon Transfer Folder and a Backup folder...both dated April 27, 2010 when i took these images ..no ikages inside BUT, the suffix isNOT NEF but is DSC...that may be an issue but i don't know how to fix it.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like you are connecting the camera directly to the computer.  Have you tried using a card reader instead?


----------



## Hankm258 (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried both approaches...connect to computer and the card reader. As I checked through Bridge I found a folder Nikon transfer and a backup folder for the same date I photographed...opened both folders...EMPTY. I just wonder if the images are still on the card..


----------

